# Quote check



## stu74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello All,

Signed up here as I really want to check with people in the know.

I own an ex council flat in a 5 storey block in outer SW London and got a quote for resurfaces the block's flat roof through from the local housing authority that services the flats which just seems astronomical. 

Roof is 169 m squared and they're going to remove the existing felt and replace with a Garland Garla Prime, then Garland Torch Flex Vapour sheet, Garlatherm tapered insulation, Garland Ultra Vent Underlay using the torch method application and then a min 5mm layer of Garland Stressply Flex Plus on top.

The roofing alone (minus scaffold, prep, local authority management fee, contingency etc) is 68k - that's £402 a sq metre. Work is being carried out by a national company.

Am I mad or does this seem very high?

Cheers in advance
S


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Garland has very expensive products. They can be anywhere from 1.5 to 3x more expensive then a comparable roof system. They are good products though.


----------



## stu74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I'm guessing materials could be as much as 15k (IF it was me buying them rather than large company)

Still sounds a lot (about 53k) for labour though?


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

What 1985gt said..... Garland is priced as a "Rolls-Royce" in the flat roof industry. Does not necessarily make it the best roof/choice for the application though.
Garland is one of those manufactures that a knowledgeable person could select specific roof components to make the assembly extremely expensive. 
On a positive note, I don't think you could go wrong with a Garland brand roof system. With their hands on approach to roof installation and quality control, the installing contractor would be hard pressed to screw it up


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

Ya I hear ya on the labor, but pending the staging, accessibility or if off hours work is required to complete will play a part in labor hours.
Maybe they included structural deck repairs? Usually that is considered an unknown and unit priced as an $ADD$ to the base bid.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Garland does have pretty good quality controls, in not sure if it is different there but here they find a handful of contractors to bid the projects a representative from garland has found. 

169 meters squared is about 19 squares (100 sf) 

68k pounds is $104,XXX 

So if my math is correct that is about $5.5k per square that does seem a lot high if it doesn't include set up and everything, even then it would still be a bit high.

The most I've personally done is about $3.5K per square for garland stuff. But my math could be off for sure.

Materials alone could be in the $1-2K range depending on the specifics.


----------



## stu74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for all your help guys


----------

